# Pen of interest



## MartinPens (Mar 2, 2012)

I saw this pen on the FP Geeks forum. I don't care for the shape, but I sure would like to get my hands on the metal components to make my own. I especially like a wooden pen, so this would be an ideal fountain pen venture. Perhaps I will purchase it and use the components or put it on the lathe and reshape it.

Anyone have any resources as to where these components came from. I am contacting the seller of the pen. I think it was from   His Nibs. com

Regards




Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## redwd707 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm interested. Is that a converter-fed rollerball in the back?


----------



## biednick (Mar 2, 2012)

Look at the regency. You can from the uk now i think.


----------

